# Quickbooks.ie vs. Quickbooks.com



## Crusader (14 May 2009)

I'm looking into accounting software and am thinking that quickbooks is the way to go since it integrates with my ecommerce solution.

However, quickbooks.ie sells the pro version for €299 whule quickbooks.com sells it for $199. I'm guessing the difference is that the .ie site sells a version customised for the Irish market and vat rates etc...

... is this the case?


----------



## Tentman (14 May 2009)

Yes. The U.S. version will have various state & federal taxes, but no VAT. The Irish version is/was the same as the U.K. version. Try the U.K. website and see how it compares to the Irish one.


----------



## Crusader (14 May 2009)

Ahh... could make a €50 saving buying it from the UK site. Man, such a rip off. Why do we Irish just accept this inequity?


----------



## jpd (14 May 2009)

However, Irish VAT is not quite the same as UK VAT so be careful...


----------



## pbyrne (15 May 2009)

Hi,

I don't think the version sold through quickbooks.ie is customised for the Irish market - you would need to fill in the relevant details for VAT rates etc yourself.

I bought my copy of quickbooks through this crowd: http://www.axonware.ie

Was very happy with the service and delivery, they even send short follow up emails detailing changes you might need to make for VAT rates etc.

One thing worth considering (and you may end up getting into a big discussion on Quickbooks versus other products) - if I was buying again from scratch I would purchase a product specifically for the Irish market (Sage/BigRedBook/others I can't think of now). I had alot of data in Quickbooks already so stuck with that, if you are starting fresh you would benefit from the localised applications.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 May 2009)

pbyrne said:


> - if I was buying again from scratch I would purchase a product specifically for the Irish market (Sage/BigRedBook/others I can't think of now


 
We have a number of clients using Big Red Book and all find it "does what it says on the cd". It's not the cheapest out there but is very good with Irish support.


(no connection with BRB just glad clients use it and not the back of a cornflake packet  )


----------



## Domo (15 May 2009)

I like "Sort My Books"

Yes, I am associated with the company, I do training for them, but worth taking a look, and using the free 30 day trial.

www.aislingsoftware.com/


----------



## Crusader (18 May 2009)

Thanks for the replies all.



			
				pbyrne said:
			
		

> I don't think the version sold through quickbooks.ie is customised for the Irish market - you would need to fill in the relevant details for VAT rates etc yourself.


 
So I could buy from QuickBooks.co.uk and save. Support might end costing me more, but it might be worth it.

The Axonware crowd seem even more expensive than Quickbooks.ie!

The reason I want to go with Quickbooks is that it integrates with my e-commerce solution. Anyone else know how the others stack up in this regard?

Thanks again all


----------



## diggerbarnes (8 Jun 2009)

Just to resurrect this thread for a moment, I was thinking of doing the same as yourself but ordering off Amazon.co.uk or similar.

Quickbooks 2008 has gotten some pretty savage reviews on Amazon (incorrect VAT totalling seems to be an issue) - what is the experience of people here with the product?


----------



## paddy26 (8 Jun 2009)

Try [broken link removed]

This is giving TAS software for free apparently.  I havent used it myself but looks genuine


----------



## billythefish (8 Jun 2009)

I'm more a fan of Sage Instant Accounts. I've used Quickbooks before and didn't like it at all. Though I've bought payroll software through www.axonware.ie who pbyrne mentioned earlier. They're a decent crowd and should be able to advise you.


----------

